# Snake feeding pics



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's a photo session of my Pithuophis eating a mouse.

Enjoy:


----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)

WOW, Amazing shots!
The colours on that snake are jus awesome!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

THE most under-rated pet snake out there is Pituophis (any member of the entire genus).

Just my opinion! Nice specimen and great photos!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great shots!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that seem from the look of it like the sweetest set up i have seen for a snake, btw nice snake and photo skillz


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

o man that was kickass, great photos and nice snake. I think i can see like a cut down the mouses (rats) back, im not sure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

acestro said:


> THE most under-rated pet snake out there is Pituophis (any member of the entire genus).
> 
> Just my opinion! Nice specimen and great photos!


I agree. Pits are great snakes.









Great photos Bloodbelly.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

awesome shots! whats the common name for that snake?...

and how about a full tank shot?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks everybody











blazednosferatu said:


> awesome shots! whats the common name for that snake?...
> 
> and how about a full tank shot?


The common name is: Sonoran Gopher Snake

And here's the full tank shot:


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Bloodbelly said:


> awesome shots! whats the common name for that snake?...
> 
> and how about a full tank shot?


The common name is: Sonoran Gopher Snake

And here's the full tank shot:
[/quote]

Yeah you have to watch out for those that come alive from the freezer.

Nice snake BTW, and great, high-quality pictures to show the real colors of your snake. Awesome!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

cool! top notch setup you have there... whats the snakes temperment like?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

He/she is really friendly.
Although sometimes he/she shakes with the tail, which sounds like a buzz when performed against the ground or glass. And sometimes it hisses with an open mouth but it has never bitten me.


----------

